# Entwicklungsumgebung klonen



## larryson (30. April 2008)

Hallo

ich habe den Auftrag bekommen, ein paar Websiten zu entwerfen. Dies würde ich gern erstmal in einer Entwicklungsumgebung tun/testen.

Um Programmierfehler zu vermeiden, möchte ich die Arbeitsumgebung klonen. Dabei handelt es sich um einen 
Apache Server (V 2.0), 
ein MySQL-DBMS (V 5.0.27) und 
PHP (V 5.2.1). 
Das ganze lauft auf einem Linuxsystem. 

Könnt ihr mir dazu ein paar Tips geben. Reicht es vielleicht schon, die Konfigurationsdateien zu überspielen? Als Entwicklungsumgebung kommt wahrscheinlich Suse 10.0 infrage.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Sinac (1. Mai 2008)

Wo steht der Server denn? Ich wuerde mir an deiner Stelle einen Clone des Systems virtualisieren, dann hast du exact das gleiche System in einer virtuellen Testumgebung.


----------



## kalle123456 (1. Mai 2008)

Um zwei Projekte zu synchronisieren nutze rsync, Vorraussetzung dafür ist SSH.
kleines Beispiel:


```
rsync -avzb -e ssh root@meine-server-adresse.de:/der/absolute/Pfad/zu/meinen/Projekt/ /der/absolute/Pfad/zu/meinen/Projekt/lokal
```

Gruss


----------



## larryson (2. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen und erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@Kalle
Ich möchte kein Webprojekt spiegeln oder klonen, sondern den Server bzw. dessen Konfigurationseinstellungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Dein Vorschlag dafür der richtige ist. Trotzdem danke.

@Sinac
Körperlich steht der Server ca. 10 m weit entfernt. Es könnten allerdings auch tausend sein. Er wird von einer anderen Firma betreut. Allerdings habe ich FTP Zugriff (bis auf das ROOT-Verzeichnis). Da könnte ich allerdings unseren Admin bitten, mir entsprechende Dateien zu besorgen.


----------



## kalle123456 (2. Mai 2008)

> Ich möchte kein Webprojekt spiegeln oder klonen, sondern den Server bzw. dessen Konfigurationseinstellungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Dein Vorschlag dafür der richtige ist. Trotzdem danke.



Geht damit auch wunderbar.

Gruss


----------



## larryson (2. Mai 2008)

Marcus, könntest Du mir den Befehl etwas näher erläutern? Was wird da alles übertragen?


----------



## kalle123456 (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

siehe hier und hier. Glaube aber das was du vorhast dürfte schiefgehen. Rsync ist mehr für backups und Datenabgleich gedacht, aber nicht um einen komplettes BS zu spiegeln. Dafür gibt es Festplattenimage Tools, wo dann aber die Hardware bei beiden Rechnern die selbe sein muss.

Trotzdem viel Glück


----------



## larryson (5. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht sollte ich das noch klarer ausdrücken, ich möchte kein Betriebssystem klonen! Ich möchte die entsprechende Serversoftware "klonen". Oder anders, ich möchte in meiner Arbeitsumgebung die selbe MySQL-Version, PHP-Version, Apache-Version. 

Das ich dazu die entsprechende Versionsnummer haben muss ist mir klar. Aber wie bekommen ich den Apache dazu, die selben Module zu laden etc.

Reicht es da, die Konfigurationsdateien zu kopieren?


----------

